# Why are my smoothies making me sick? Coconut oil?



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I drink a green smoothie for breakfast every morning, and lately I've been feeling sick to my stomach afterwards. I'm pretty sure it's the smoothies because I usually have it an hour or more after waking up, and I feel fine until then. At first I blamed my greens; I had used some kale which was less-than-fresh so I threw it away. But it happened earlier this week with spinach I'd just bought at Wegmans 2 days earlier, and it happened again today with mixed lettuce I got at the farmers' market last Saturday (so I know it's not as fresh as it could be, but it looked/smelled/felt fine). My milk and yogurt smell fine and haven't bothered me in other smoothies. Other ingredients are banana - which look fine and haven't bothered me in other smoothies, frozen pineapple, and coconut oil. The frozen pineapple seems like an unlikely culprit, so could it be the coconut oil? I've been eating it in smoothies frequently for over a month or so, but the only difference I can think of is that it's been cooler in the house lately so the coconut oil's been solid or semi-solid at room temperature, where previously it was liquid (we don't have A/C). Is it possible that it being solid (though still blended in a smoothie) makes it harder to digest, thus making me feel sick? It's mostly nausea but a little GI feeling too. I'm not pregnant (I took a test, even though I haven't had a PPAF since DS2 was born, I wanted to be sure). TIA for any replies.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you react to coconut oil in anything else? A lot of people like to claim you can't have issues with coconut oil, but I do. It gives me severe stomach pain, as does coconut milk.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I would actually think the pineapple or the various greens are more likely culprits than the coconut oil. Have you tried adding coconut oil to a fruit smoothie to see if that's bothering you?

I'm surprised your greens last a week, I try to eat them within a few days. As for the pineapple, it could be the acidity of it.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Maybe take the smoothie at a different time of day and eat something with protein and less acidic for breakfast? I'd try the smoothie for a different meal to test if its the smoothie or my stomach's reaction to it after being empty all night long. That smoothie sounds kind of harsh for a first meal of the day to me.

I think I've also read not to mix fruits with dairy? But I have no links or anything to back that up... I think it was something about the enzymes and digestion but I could be remembering it wrong. I don't eat dairy at all, so I haven't researched that well.


----------



## altoidmandy (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a sensitivity to pineapple, so it is definitely possible. If I eat more than a few bites I get very sick to my stomach. I remember when it first happened to me looking around on the internet and seeing that it wasn't uncommon.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
Maybe take the smoothie at a different time of day and eat something with protein and less acidic for breakfast? I'd try the smoothie for a different meal to test if its the smoothie or my stomach's reaction to it after being empty all night long. That smoothie sounds kind of harsh for a first meal of the day to me.

I tested this theory today. DH made eggs and pancakes for breakfast since it's Sunday, so I saved my smoothie for lunch. Starting to feel a little sick already. I just can't figure out why the same smoothie didn't bother me for around a month, then started to all of a sudden? You'd think if I had a sensitivity to pineapple or coconut oil I would have been reacting all along.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

FWIW, I started having trouble with meat, and I had been eating that for 25 years. People can develop reactions to things they've been exposed to for years.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i want to like coconut oil, but i hate the smell and it always makes me feel sick!


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SollysMom* 
I tested this theory today. DH made eggs and pancakes for breakfast since it's Sunday, so I saved my smoothie for lunch. Starting to feel a little sick already. I just can't figure out why the same smoothie didn't bother me for around a month, then started to all of a sudden? You'd think if I had a sensitivity to pineapple or coconut oil I would have been reacting all along.

Maybe cut out both and see if it either of those ingredients... and then bring each back in one by one and see how it goes?? I know for my own diet, I have to just go slowly and really listen to my own body... some of the concoctions that I found online when trying to convert to mostly raw organic began (which I'm on and great with now) took some time to adapt to my own body to see what works. If you *feel* that its the coco, just cut that ingredient out and see how it goes, likewise with other ingred's. Best luck!

edit:
watch how your skin looks when playing around with ingredients... a big key for me.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm almost out of coconut oil so maybe I won't buy more, and retire my "green-a coladas" for the summer. I'm almost certain that's what it is because I haven't had problems with pineapples alone or in other smoothies.


----------

